# Faint positives then negative



## Suprise21x

Hey ladies..... has one experienced faint positives then a negative test?? 
Yesterday and the day before i had really faint positives except for the one I took in the evening..... and today I took 2 more first wee and can hardly see anything so I stayed off water and took another one just now and still can't see anything.

:( I don't know what to think!! Am I being too impatient? 

Thank you x


----------



## Deethehippy

What sort of tests did you use? I know the FRER have been having lots of faint lines recently but I really hope you do get a nice dark line BFP soon.


----------



## Suprise21x

Hey hun.... I've been using the One Step cheapie's .... and I took one FRER yesterday morning but I couldn't tell if there was a line there or not but on the cheapie there was a really faint one and today .... no positive x

☹


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck with your next test :)


----------



## Suprise21x

The 4 tests in second pic, the top 2 tests where taken afew days ago and the bottom 2 were taken today in the afternoon. I'm still so confused as the lines are still so faint xx

The little clip is of the tests I took today too.
 



Attached Files:







20210524_135735_1.mp4
File size: 2.3 MB
Views: 2


----------



## Bevziibubble

Have you tested since?


----------



## Suprise21x

I tested this morning and got this...??
X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Congratulations. Those cheapies have darkened up nicely.


----------



## Suprise21x

Surely this isn't right.... my tests are still looking like this....


----------



## angelbump

Your first two are exactly like mine are! Was it a bfp after all?


----------

